# Want to call Wyndham



## Renny30 (Sep 19, 2012)

My deed was recorded on August 14th and Wyndham cashed my check for the transfer fee on September 1st, so....is it too early for me to call Wyndham about getting put in the system? I am really anxious to book my early 2012 travel. My free points expire the end of March and I can only travel President's week and spring break. 

What department do I call?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 19, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> My deed was recorded on August 14th and Wyndham cashed my check for the transfer fee on September 1st, so....is it too early for me to call Wyndham about getting put in the system? I am really anxious to book my early 2012 travel. My free points expire the end of March and I can only travel President's week and spring break.
> 
> What department do I call?



800 251 8736

and follow the prompts to title and transfer. 


I call first to make sure that they have the deed and their fee. Then call to ask about progress...Dont call too soon, It takes them a week or so after they get the deed to enter the info in their computer system, then another 10 or 12 weeks to get it done

keep calling because it takes more time (weeks) to get notice in the mail. Once they are finished in the title dept they will give you your contract and customer # so you can register on line and use the points or call in to use the points, you wont have to wait for the mail


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give them a buzz tomorrow.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 20, 2012)

I called. Deed received 8/17/2012. They have a record of my payment, so it's just waiting to be put in the system which should be 4 to 6 weeks from receipt of the deed, so in her words...any day now.  We'll see.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 20, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I called. Deed received 8/17/2012. They have a record of my payment, so it's just waiting to be put in the system which should be 4 to 6 weeks from receipt of the deed, so in her words...any day now.  We'll see.



Of the six Hawaiian deeds that I have done so far this year, once they were recognized by the Hawaiian Bureau of Conveyance, Wyndham Title Services has taken, 8 days, 9 days, 11 days, 27 days, 40 days, and 42 days. Currently, I have one at the 27 day mark. 

My conversations with them suggest that they are currently backed up and it may take a while. Normally, I think that the time is about 4 weeks. You may be lucky and get something soon. I hope the same for myself.

Jim


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 21, 2012)

Not bad, not bad, so there's hope. I just don't want it to be 4 months. Actually, I'm hoping it not 2 months, but 4 months would really bug me. I'm about 3 weeks behind another Tugger's purchase and she was just put in the system, so... maybe I was pushed up in the pile after my call yesterday.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 21, 2012)

Twiddling my thumb right along with you Renny. My deed was recorded Aug. 24th, Wyndham cashed my check Sept. 14th. So almost two weeks  behind you.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2012)

*Transfer Time*

As I understand, if the deeds are based within the western half of the US, the transfer takes a lot less time to process.  The central and eastern US takes approximately four months.  Good luck!


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 23, 2012)

I feel for you. I called to check on my deed status back in August and was told everything had transferred and recorded and Wyndham had sent me documents on July 26th.  I called again last week as I still haven't seen anything, and they said they sent more information after my call in August. I had them verify my mailing address; it was right. I still haven't seen anything..... I am beginning to wonder if USPS has a spam filter ... LOL


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 23, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> I called again last week as I still haven't seen anything, and they said they sent more information after my call in August. I had them verify my mailing address; it was right. I still haven't seen anything..... I am beginning to wonder if USPS has a spam filter ... LOL



Ugh! That would be double frustrating. Is it points or a fixed week. Not sure it matters, but I was just wondering.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 23, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Twiddling my thumb right along with you Renny. My deed was recorded Aug. 24th, Wyndham cashed my check Sept. 14th. So almost two weeks  behind you.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2012)

Just call the regular number for making reservations and ask them help you set up your online account. They have that by last name. 

That is about ALL Wyndham does in notifying new points owners.


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mine is a fixed week contract... and i completly new to timeshares, but i am assuming that while they dont need to send me a lot, i should at least get a deed at some point?  Right now i dont have anything but a customer number to show i own that small foor mat in front of the resort....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2012)

Deed yes ... want to bet the MF invoice will come first?


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 23, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> Mine is a fixed week contract... and i completly new to timeshares, but i am assuming that while they dont need to send me a lot, i should at least get a deed at some point?  Right now i dont have anything but a customer number to show i own that small foor mat in front of the resort....



I have a copy of my deed. I'm just not in Wyndham's system. You maybe, should be able to pull up your deed in the county recorder's office.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 24, 2012)

Crohnos01 said:


> Mine is a fixed week contract... and i completly new to timeshares, but i am assuming that while they dont need to send me a lot, i should at least get a deed at some point?  Right now i dont have anything but a customer number to show i own that small foor mat in front of the resort....



Your deed wont come from Wyndham, It will come from the company that prepared it. Generally the closing company will send you your copy at the same time they send Wyndham theirs.  

If you have a customer number, meaning Wyndham has finished their process, you should have gotten the deed 6 or 8 weeks before.


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol....no bets on the arrival of the mf first....

I have a call in to the transfer company to see if they can help me track the deed down. I had a problem years ago with mail being stolen so I had to get a PO box which creates a problem with not being able to receive mail to my physical address. It's possible that this may be why I am not getting mail on the transfer, but that's also why I checked what they had for an address, and they said they mailed to my PO box.....kind of weird.....

On a related bet: do you think the maintenance fees will find me without a problem?


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 29, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> My deed was recorded on August 14th and Wyndham cashed my check for the transfer fee on September 1st, so....is it too early for me to call Wyndham about getting put in the system? I am really anxious to book my early 2012 travel. My free points expire the end of March and I can only travel President's week and spring break.
> 
> What department do I call?



Renny, did you call Wyndham yet?  I just looked at my deed and mine was also recorded on 8/14.  Wyndham notified Sumday that the transfer was complete on 9/13 but they didn't send notify me by email until 9/24.  By the time I already had my first vacation booked because I had called to get my member number.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 29, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Renny, did you call Wyndham yet?  I just looked at my deed and mine was also recorded on 8/14.  Wyndham notified Sumday that the transfer was complete on 9/13 but they didn't send notify me by email until 9/24.  By the time I already had my first vacation booked because I had called to get my member number.



I did. As of this last Tuesday I was not in the system. WAH!


----------



## drbeetee (Sep 30, 2012)

*finally*

I was finally added into the RCI system.  I spoke to some great lady name Fab and it took her about a week to make things happen.  Now if I can just figure out the cheap getaway availability for options!


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 30, 2012)

How long does it take to get into the RCI system?  I called Wyndham a few days ago and the woman that I spoke with said she filled out a form to request that my account be created.  Strange that they make you request that.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 1, 2012)

IMO, there's a lot that they do that's strange. Sounds like my employer.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 1, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I was finally added into the RCI system.  I spoke to some great lady name Fab and it took her about a week to make things happen.  Now if I can just figure out the cheap getaway availability for options!



Good for you!


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 9, 2012)

My Wyndham contract is entered in their system. I'm officially a new owner! Oh happy day!


----------



## justmeinflorida (Oct 9, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> My Wyndham contract is entered in their system. I'm officially a new owner! Oh happy day!



Alright...whoohooo :whoopie: Now just waiting on mine


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 9, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Alright...whoohooo :whoopie: Now just waiting on mine



You're right behind me. Have you called Wyndham? I called reservations every week to see if I was in the system. Finally today they said yes. Once they confirmed I was they transferred me to title to get my member#.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am glad you are finally a fellow Wyndham owner!


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 9, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I am glad you are finally a fellow Wyndham owner!



Thanks, Lisa. I'm thrilled. I have a second points package right behind this one. LTT is working on it. 

I need to make a few reservations for 2013. Quick! I looked and saw Orlando was booked up for Spring Break so I may go to Lake Lure or try to do Orlando during President's Week. So fun planning. Vacation talk will make nice conversation over dinner tonight. Dinner... speaking of which I better go make it.


----------



## staceyeileen (Oct 9, 2012)

Make sure you get them started on creating your RCI account!  I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 9, 2012)

I forgot about that. Thanks.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Oct 10, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> You're right behind me. *Have you called Wyndham?* I called reservations every week to see if I was in the system. Finally today they said yes. Once they confirmed I was they transferred me to title to get my member#.



Yes I did just today but they're still working on putting us in the system...sigh!


----------



## justmeinflorida (Oct 15, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Yes I did just today but they're still working on putting us in the system...sigh!



I must have called them to early on the 10th because I got an email from the previous owner saying the transfer to us went through on the 10th. 

So we are officially in the system.


----------



## Renny30 (Oct 15, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> I must have called them to early on the 10th because I got an email from the previous owner saying the transfer to us went through on the 10th.
> 
> So we are officially in the system.



Yay! Party! :whoopie::rofl:


----------

